# Surf Feech Thursday



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

Water looked too good so I drove south to g town on Thursday afternoon. Wind was a little higher than expected but water in good color. Jumped in the surf and nada for a while throwing bingo bait and dsl on heavier jig head. I swapped to a lighter jig head and second cast I was tight. Steady action the next 1-2 hours to fill out my 5. Beautiful sunset to boot...


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

sweetness! that one's a biggun


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Heck yeah!


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Good example of throwing two different jig head weights and experiencing noticeable catch difference when you switched to the lighter heads.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I always liked fishing in the evening... not as successful but no better way to loosen up after a long day


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

habanerojooz said:


> Thanks for sharing. Good example of throwing two different jig head weights and experiencing noticeable catch difference when you switched to the lighter heads.


IMHO, the lightest head that will get you to the bottom or close, is best, the lure stays in the strike zone longer on the way down and looks more realistic.



TheAnt said:


> I always liked fishing in the evening... not as successful but no better way to loosen up after a long day


X2, just awfully hard to catch a calm afternoon/evening.:texasflag


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

I was throwing a heavier lead for Distance in the wind. Changing to lighter head just felt right.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like a GREAT stringer to me.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice...those are some fatties!


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Pink Stringer?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



LarryG said:


> Pink Stringer?


i wasn't going to say anything, i don't think gay guys fish, not for fish anyway. :texasflag


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks better than any stringer you two keyboard warriors put up last week. Try posting something constructive once in a while. I guess you don’t throw pink lures either?


----------



## Blackbelt (Dec 21, 2004)

Trying to figure out what is a Feech ?


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Good work!


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Pink is my favorite color....looks even better with trout!!!! Great catch!!!

Drifter


----------



## oldrich (Apr 10, 2012)

Blank Czech, Jak se mas, Nice catch, but I have to ask are you czech or bohemian. I have been told the only difference is the amount of beer one drinks.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Blank Czech said:


> Looks better than any stringer you two keyboard warriors put up last week. Try posting something constructive once in a while. I guess you donâ€™t throw pink lures either?


Haha that escalated real quick, I kinda dig the pink accessories that match the line, gotta be a real "big man" to have a problem with the color pink.

Thanks for the report bud, I admire those heavy surf stringers, and always seem to forget to check weather this time of year, but your report got me to start paying more attention and to realize it's fish on time! That's been my goal for some time is to just get better at surf fishing, and it's been a steep curve haha.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice job on switching it up and getting the bite.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Good catch... BTW pink works for so many good things.

Usually just took 1/4oz heads for 98% of soft just always seemed to work.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Blank Czech said:


> Looks better than any stringer you two keyboard warriors put up last week. Try posting something constructive once in a while. I guess you donâ€™t throw pink lures either?


LOL! Nice work BC.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Blank Czech said:


> Looks better than any stringer you two keyboard warriors put up last week. Try posting something constructive once in a while. I guess you donâ€™t throw pink lures either?


Mic drop.


----------

